
My thoughts on my upcoming YCombinator interview - mattmaroon
http://mattmaroon.com/?p=181
======
jrbedard
Good luck for the interview! Have fun in the Napa Valley!, don't forget to
bring back a bottle of wine to celebrate(hopefully) on Sunday night.

------
dpapathanasiou
Call me old school, but I think this is a _bad_ idea.

Some things should not be blogged.

------
mattmaroon
I've eaten at Bouchon in Vegas and wasn't too impressed, but I hear the one in
Napa is leagues better. I had the good fortune of meeting Allison Steltzner a
while back and she told me that. There's a good chance I'll try it on this
trip.

And no staunch, that was not my intent, and I hope it does not appear as such.
That had not occurred to me but probably should have. I really just hoped to
share my experience and get any tips/comments from people here, especially on
dining.

~~~
semigeek
email me - ak (at) semigeek dot com

Fellow Cleveland'er, Poker Player, Vegas Junkie (will be there next weekend),
etc.

------
jcwentz
I recommend Bouchon in St. Helena. Same owner as the French Laundry, but you
don't have to dress up or make a reservation months in advance.

------
staunch
Are you trying to influence PG's decision by submitting this and hoping he'll
read it? If you are doing that, I think it's really pushing the limits of
what's acceptable -- so you must be founder material. Either way: Good luck.

------
jsjenkins168
You actually had time to type all that? Go work on your demo :)

------
gyro_robo
My thoughts on my non-upcoming Y Combinator interview:

 _It wouldn't be very polite to prove someone wrong._

